# Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 (Broadcom-sta) problem[SOLVED]

## Muso

I have a Broadcom BCM43142 device in this laptop.  I have emerged broadcom-sta, blacklisted ssb, bcma, b43, and mac80211.

```
nirvana muso # dmesg -k| grep wl

[   12.652694] wl: module license 'Mixed/Proprietary' taints kernel.

[   12.654675] wl: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
```

```
nirvana muso # iwconfig 

enp14s0   no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.
```

```
nirvana muso # uname -a

Linux nirvana 4.2.0-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Sun Sep 6 08:49:39 HST 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3537U CPU @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

So, any ideas on how to get this module working with the gentoo-kernel?

[SOLVED]

I installed Bodhi linux.

----------

## charles17

 *Muso wrote:*   

> So, any ideas on how to get this module working with the gentoo-kernel?

 

https://www.google.de/search?as_q=BCM43142&as_qdr=y&as_sitesearch=gentoo.org&as_occt=any

----------

## Muso

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *Muso wrote:*   So, any ideas on how to get this module working with the gentoo-kernel? 
> 
> https://www.google.de/search?as_q=BCM43142&as_qdr=y&as_sitesearch=gentoo.org&as_occt=any

 

I've already gone through google and the forums.   I wouldn't be asking if it's not still an issue.

```
nirvana muso # dmesg -k| grep wl

[   13.414864] wl: module license 'Mixed/Proprietary' taints kernel.

[   13.416867] wl: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel

```

Still a problem.

----------

## hololeap

 *Muso wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> nirvana muso # dmesg -k| grep wl
> 
> ...

 

My guess is that you have CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_FORCE enabled in the kernel.

See this:

http://stackoverflow.com/a/24978678

----------

## Muso

 *hololeap wrote:*   

>  *Muso wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> nirvana muso # dmesg -k| grep wl
> 
> ...

 

Genkernel FTL

Building now via make && make modules_install

----------

## Muso

CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_ALL   is not even an option.

CONFIG_MODULE_SIG is set to n

And still :

```
nirvana muso # dmesg -k| grep wl                                                

[   13.068860] wl: module license 'Mixed/Proprietary' taints kernel.
```

```
nirvana muso # iwconfig 

enp14s0   no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.
```

And from lspci :

```
07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)

08:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)
```

This same laptop used this driver in both Debian and Kali Linux.   Maybe the gentoo-souirces are incompatible?    

Would love input from someone using this same hardware.

----------

## charles17

 *Muso wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> nirvana muso # iwconfig 
> 
> ...

 

Be aware that iwconfig needs WEXT enabled to work.

 *Muso wrote:*   

> And from lspci :
> 
> ```
> 07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
> 
> ...

 

Could you please add your output of dmesg | grep 07:00.0 so we can see the relevant boot messages.

----------

## Muso

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *Muso wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> nirvana muso # iwconfig 
> 
> ...

 

```
CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y
```

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Could you please add your output of dmesg | grep 07:00.0 so we can see the relevant boot messages.

 

```
nirvana muso # dmesg | grep 07:00.0 

[    0.096352] pci 0000:07:00.0: [14e4:4365] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.096410] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xc0700000-0xc0707fff 64bit]

[    0.096530] pci 0000:07:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.096532] pci 0000:07:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.096723] pci 0000:07:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

```

----------

## Logicien

Are you sure that wl do not depend on mac80211 ? Be sure not to blacklist any wl dependancies by have a look at

```
modinfo wl
```

By principle, I compile in module anything who is not relevant for Linux to boot. When I see you compiling in the kernel image wireless support I suspect that it can be a cause of your problem if I refer to some who had problems doing so.

So, I invite you to compile in modules the things that are not mandatory for Linux to boot. You can compile more things in modules if you use an initramfs.

----------

## Muso

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> Are you sure that wl do not depend on mac80211 ? Be sure not to blacklist any wl dependancies by have a look at
> 
> ```
> modinfo wl
> ```
> ...

 

```
nirvana muso # modinfo wl

filename:       /lib/modules/4.2.0-gentoo-r1/net/wireless/wl.ko

license:        Mixed/Proprietary

srcversion:     41A73C6F28E14B515BE2848

alias:          pci:v*d*sv*sd*bc02sc80i*

depends:        cfg80211

vermagic:       4.2.0-gentoo-r1 SMP mod_unload modversions 

parm:           passivemode:int

parm:           wl_txq_thresh:int

parm:           oneonly:int

parm:           piomode:int

parm:           instance_base:int

parm:           nompc:int

parm:           intf_name:string
```

```
nirvana muso # dmesg -k| grep cfg80211

[   13.807439] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   13.807444] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   13.807445] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   13.807448] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   13.807450] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   13.807451] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   13.807454] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   13.807456] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   13.807458] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   13.807459] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   13.807461] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)
```

When Chromium finishes its update, I'll go back into the kernel and see if there's anything else that can be done.

----------

## Logicien

It may have nothing to do with your problem, but the fact that wl is a module and your wireless support is in the kernel image do not look good to me. I ever seen some Gentoo users have wireless problems by configuring the wireless support in hard in the kernel image. After they compile it in modules the problem disappear.

I never seen any Linux distribution compile the wireless support in hard.

----------

## Muso

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> It may have nothing to do with your problem, but the fact that wl is a module and your wireless support is in the kernel image do not look good to me. I ever seen some Gentoo users have wireless problems by configuring the wireless support in hard in the kernel image. After they compile it in modules the problem disappear.

 

I always compiled (static) the wireless in my desktops which used wireless, never had a problem.   I'll give your suggestion a shot, as it can't hurt to try  :Wink: 

----------

## Logicien

The kernel is clear

```
[   13.416867] wl: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
```

You have a signature and/or a key verification issue. Check your signature and key options in your kernel configuration and the Security Options section.

This issue probably prevent the wl module from loading. What do return

```
lsmod | grep wl
```

----------

## hololeap

Are you 100% sure that you are booting to the correct kernel? If you have CONFIG_IKCONFIG enabled in your kernel, you can run this:

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | diff /usr/src/linux/.config -
```

If you don't get any output from that command, then you are booting to the correct kernel.

----------

## Muso

 *hololeap wrote:*   

> Are you 100% sure that you are booting to the correct kernel? If you have CONFIG_IKCONFIG enabled in your kernel, you can run this:
> 
> ```
> zcat /proc/config.gz | diff /usr/src/linux/.config -
> ```
> ...

 

I remove all other kernel images from /boot except for the one I am using.   

And /usr/src/linux is always linked to the current kernel I am using.

----------

## Muso

boradcom-sta won't build against vanilla-sources, and won't modprobe with gentoo sources.

So, gentoo on this laptop is b0rked.

Installing Bodhi

----------

## Muso

No problems what-so-ever in Bodhi Linux,

----------

## hololeap

I don't have that card, but I have BCM4352 and I use broadcom-sta. I haven't had any trouble loading the wl driver once it is built. Not sure what to tell you except maybe try not using genkernel. If you need the ramdisk capabilities you can run genkernel initramfs after you have the kernel built and installed.

----------

## Polyatomic

Muso, um how did you get it past modpost in the build man. There is a GPL only symbol

which craps out modpost

```
root@milton:/sources/temp# make

KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 make -C /lib/modules/4.2.0-rc7/build M=`pwd`

make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-4.2.0-rc7'

CFG80211 API is prefered for this kernel version

Using CFG80211 API

  LD      /sources/temp/built-in.o

  CC [M]  /sources/temp/src/shared/linux_osl.o

  CC [M]  /sources/temp/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.o

  CC [M]  /sources/temp/src/wl/sys/wl_iw.o

  CC [M]  /sources/temp/src/wl/sys/wl_cfg80211_hybrid.o

  LD [M]  /sources/temp/wl.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

CFG80211 API is prefered for this kernel version

Using CFG80211 API

  MODPOST 1 modules

FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module wl.ko uses GPL-only symbol 'flush_workqueue'

scripts/Makefile.modpost:90: recipe for target '__modpost' failed

make[2]: *** [__modpost] Error 1

Makefile:1389: recipe for target 'modules' failed

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-4.2.0-rc7'

Makefile:142: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

ed

 *Muso wrote:*   

> I have a Broadcom BCM43142 device in this laptop.  I have emerged broadcom-sta, blacklisted ssb, bcma, b43, and mac80211.
> 
> ...
> 
> [SOLVED]
> ...

 

sorry man I saw the SOLVED and scrolled all the way to the bottom too fast.

----------

## Muso

 *Polyatomic wrote:*   

>  *Muso wrote:*   I have a Broadcom BCM43142 device in this laptop.  I have emerged broadcom-sta, blacklisted ssb, bcma, b43, and mac80211.
> 
> ...
> 
> [SOLVED]
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

No worries.  After days and days of no progress getting that wifi running in gemntoo, I just got tired of banging my head into a wall.  Having to have a wired connection on a laptop was just pointless.   

Bodhi's nice though, everything's running perfectly so I'm happy enough... I just miss running gentoo on a laptop or desktop.

----------

## DTL

I'll reply because this comes on top in google when you search for "bcm43142 poor connection"  :Smile: 

I have this "working" with kernel 4.0.5. The performance is quite poor - the connection compared to windows is way worse and often disconnects, but the device is there and you can scan and connect.

----------

## utekan

 *DTL wrote:*   

> I'll reply because this comes on top in google when you search for "bcm43142 poor connection" 
> 
> I have this "working" with kernel 4.0.5. The performance is quite poor - the connection compared to windows is way worse and often disconnects, but the device is there and you can scan and connect.

 

Can't help but ask: WHAT DID YOU DO???  :Smile: 

----------

